

Unicode 6.1.0 released today - nidennet
http://www.unicode.org/versions/Unicode6.1.0/

======
nodata
I'd like to see some charts: how many of the possible characters are already
mapped to unicode characters, as well as the popularity of the sets of
characters that aren't.

